# Multiple Fish Ohio Channels



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

My Dad and I took a trip up to the Bay and had ourselves a good ol time. I ended up catching 4 Fish Ohio Channels. Biggest was 32.5. Unfortunately didn’t have my scale to get a weight. So many fish we ran out of bait. Trip to remember for sure!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Great catch and super day.


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Thanks! Can’t wait to take my son when he gets a little older. They kept us busy once we found em


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

When Channels are really on there is no way to carry enough bail.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

looks like a great day with pop's. memories made with dad will last a lifetime. great looking fish.
sherman


----------



## Chuck T Mechling (May 27, 2017)

Yeah I guess you're right gbourne, Lesson learned haha

And yes sir Sherman, wish we had more time to make em! More to come this year though!


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

Just seen this thread, that's a great days haul right there! Couldnt ask for much better. 

Is that Indian Lake by any chance?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The Bay. As in Sandusky Bay. Those are some nice fish.


----------

